# Warhemmer UK GT champion 1997



## cox61171 (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi, i am new to these pages but I wonder if anybody remembers who won the 1997 UK GT championship. I have all the other champions listed but nobody seems to know who this was (not even GW) so please help if you can.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Was that the first year of the Gt?


----------



## cox61171 (Jan 10, 2007)

no i believe it was the second year it took place.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

ah, well i know that the first one was featured in wd, i would have thought the 2nd would have been as well but i couldn't be entirely sure, although i think that that was too and i seem to remember a battle report between the WH gt winner and the staff WH winner one of which was using orcs. I remember i wanted to get tickets but couldn't at the time. You would think GW would have this info somewhere


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Out of interest how comes your after this info on GT winners?


----------



## cox61171 (Jan 10, 2007)

its just an interest of mine to know these things, sad i know, but its like knowing finals of other things like sport, i can usually spout useless info about them and as i have been into this hobby for nearly 5 years now, and have never been to a GT (yet, hopefully this year!), I just want to find out + i find it amusing that nobody at GW knows!!


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

indeed


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I think the winner played skaven?
Got himself pasted by Gorden Rennie (the ork player (staff champ)) in the battle report.
I cant remember the skaven players name but can find out when im back in the UK at christmas if it means this much to you 
I think this is the one your after, but couldnt swear to it.
Alternatively, if you ask really nicely i can find out tommorow/soon, but i'll need to skype the UK.
Just let me know.


----------

